# Skull of ?????



## Drew (Sep 14, 2008)

It maybe a juvenile coyote.

What do you think?

Drew


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 15, 2008)

dog?


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 15, 2008)

looks like a fox to me those are large k-9's


----------



## Rangerboats (Sep 15, 2008)

Saber-Tooth Tiger!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## stev (Sep 15, 2008)

Black panther


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 15, 2008)

It is not a dog or yote, they do not have that ridge on the top of the skull like that, nor do cats.  That looks like a possum.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 15, 2008)

chupacabra


----------



## jason308 (Sep 15, 2008)

Drew, can you post a pic of the dentition (teeth) from the bottom up (like with the skull laying upside down on the ground)?  Even if there are teeth missing, that would help a lot.   Another view that would help would be a top down view of the skull (with the skull laying right side up on the ground), so that we can see the rostrum.

Dawg2, are you referring to the sagittal crest on top of the skull?  Canids (dogs, yotes, etc.) DO have a pronounced sagittal crest, as does the possum as you pointed out.  The next time you run your hand over your dog's head you can feel it in the middle-it is fairly pronounced.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 15, 2008)

jason308 said:


> Drew, can you post a pic of the dentition (teeth) from the bottom up (like with the skull laying upside down on the ground)?  That would help a lot.
> 
> Dawg2, are you referring to the sagittal crest on top of the skull?  Canids (dogs, yotes, etc.) DO have a pronounced sagittal crest, as does the possum as you pointed out.  The next time you run your hand over your dog's head you can feel it in the middle-it is fairly pronounced.



Yes, I was referring to that, but it is not as pronounced or go that far across the top of the skull in canines as in that one (I have a cat, bobcat, & coyote skull in my bookcase).  Also, if you look at that skull, the eye sockets are more on top, like an opossum.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 15, 2008)

Man i didnt know possuums had fangs like that?


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 15, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Man i didnt know possuums had fangs like that?



The picture is a little deceiving, there is a "forced perspective" in the way the pic was taken, but yes, they do have some nice canines.


----------



## jason308 (Sep 15, 2008)

Dawg2, we're on the same page.  That's why I wanted to see some other views of it....


----------



## Hoss (Sep 15, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> chupacabra


 
Knew that one was in here.  

You've created a neat mystery.  Post a few more shots, it sounds like we've got some folks on the trail.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep, more pix would help - especially using a standard (not wide angle) lens.  Based on what I see, I'd have to vote for opossum, but I ain't sure...


----------

